# I've got a brand new combine harvester



## Isambard (Jan 11, 2009)

How are you B&SW Peeps?

Multi Hugs and shizzle.
I was meant to be coming to visiti soon but it's all job shizzle.
Sorry if I texted you on Friday cos I was up a bit. 

XXX


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 11, 2009)

You didn't effing text me.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry mate, I think I might have sent texts to BS2 and the deep south ((Heart)Cliff but I was fluffy.
Actually, Just getting home from Thursday night now innit.  Multighugs atcha!


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 12, 2009)

I dont remember the fizzle getting a tizzle at sparrows oclock. Mind you I might have been dead to the world. 
Were you out with lil red riding hood again. You need to watch out for those three little pigs she knocks about with mate cos they huff puff and blow loads.

Anyway hows it going and when you coming over ?


----------



## Isambard (Jan 13, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> Were you out with lil red riding hood again.



Yeah I was as it happens.
Been shagging him on and off 2 years now.


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats a long shag mate, I'm quite happy if I make it into the 2-3 hr window.


So when are you visiting


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats nothing. I am a cider drinker.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 24, 2009)

I saw BIG Red Riding Hood last night and tonight.
Planning a trip up the A38 soonish and will obviously be wanting to do shit mushies, kinky boots and dodgy poppers.


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 29, 2009)

coool let us know and I'll talc up the PVC thigh highs for ya.


----------



## JTG (Feb 2, 2009)

Isambard said:


> I saw BIG Red Riding Hood last night and tonight.
> Planning a trip up the A38 soonish and will obviously be wanting to do shit mushies, kinky boots and dodgy poppers.



Gissa shout before you do then


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 3, 2009)

JTG said:


> Gissa shout before you do then



And we have a volunteer to wear the boots


----------



## JTG (Feb 3, 2009)

piss off


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 4, 2009)

SOOOO that'll be a no then to the boots. 

I'll pencil you down for providing the tother two.

PEOPLE WE still need someone for the boots. Izzy will only drool on them a bit and then be distracted by a jar of honey. You be quiet safe


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 4, 2009)

looks like i'll be wearing my wellies again then...


----------



## Isambard (Feb 4, 2009)

JTG said:


> piss off




<sniff> <sniff> my heart, he be broken


----------

